# Mid Level Physicians coding and Private ins. Billing



## 123smile4me@gmail.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I recently recieved a letter that Blue cross is wanting Midwifes, Physicians assistants and Nurse Practitioners to bill under their own NPI.  Right now we bill under the physician because it is incident too, why would we want to bill this way? If we bill this way probably there will be fee cuts, and how can we bill a vaginal delivery out when the prenatal visits and some of the hospital care may have been by the physician?? Because a pay cut when the physician is involved doesn't seem right.  Anyone else have these same concerns or any ideas on this subject?


----------

